# Rettung eines Gartenteiches......



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gleichgesinnte

habe mich soeben hier angemeldet um euch teilhaben zu lassen wie ich einen über zehn Jahre nicht mehr gepflegten Teich wieder versuchen möchte schick zu bekommen.

Zu meiner Person.....Ich komme aus Lübeck und bin 30 Jahre alt. Im letzten Jahr habe ich ein Haus übernommen mit einem ehemals wunderschön angelegten Garten(wie ich finde). Jedoch wurde dieser in den letzten zehn-zwölf Jahren fast nicht mehr gepflegt.
Aber Rettung naht.......ich will diesen wieder auf Vordermann bringen und ein wenig Struktur habe ich bereits reinbekommen.

Es wird aber ein verdammt langer Weg bis ich ihn so habe wie ich ihn mir vorstelle.

Letzte Woche habe ich nun mit dem Teich angefangen. Mit Übernahme des Hauses ist zugleich ein Kinheitstraum in Erfüllung gegangen. EIN EIGENER TEICH
Und zudem noch ein recht großer und eigentlich auch sehr schön angelegter....
......ABER leider auch ein vernachlässigter

Nun gut er ist mit den Jahren sehr naturnah geworden......gibt ja Leute die das gut finden. Ich jedoch habe gerne klare Strukturen drin.....

Nun ein paar (geschätzte) Fakten:
Größe: Teil 1 ca 5x6 Meter
           Teil 2 ca 6x7 Meter durch ein schmales Stück verbunden und mit Brücke übergehbar

Tiefe: Teil 1 ca 1,20
         Teil 2 ca 1,60   genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen, da am Grund eine sehr sehr dicke Schlammschicht ist.

Fische: ca.100-120 Goldfische in allen Formen und Farben+ca 10 __ Schleie

Filtertechnik keine. Durch die Unmengen an Bepflanzung funktioniert dies auch gut. Wasser ist zwar nicht allzu klar, aber grün ist das Wasser bisher noch nie geworden. Nichtmal Ansatzweise.

Sonstige Technik: Der Bachlauf wird logischweise durch eine Pumpe gespeist
                           In die Natursteinmauer ist ein Wasserfall integriert. Logischerweise          ebenfalls mit Pumpe

Mein Plan ist es nun den Teich einmal komplett zu resetten und alles rauszuholen und zu reinigen. Danach ein __ Filtersystem zu bauen und den Teich neu bepflanzen. Die Goldfische will ich zum größten Teil auch behalten und eventuel ein paar Koi´s dazugesellschafften.

So, ich denke zum Abschluss noch einige Bilder. Leider habe ich keine Bilder vom Ausgangszustand gemacht. Lediglich nach dem ersten Tag Arbeit.

Bisher habe ich ca. 5-6 Tonnen Material(Sand, Pflanzen, Steine, Unkraut und Unmengen an Wurzelteppichen) entfernt. Aber seht selbst.
 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Über Tips und Ratschläge und kurze Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

Meine spezifischen Fragen stelle ich dann in den jeweiligen Foren.

Greetz
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

der eine Teil war vieleicht als Pflanzenfilter ausgelegt, deswegen stark bepflanzt und der andere Teil als Teich?

Ich kann das auf den Bildern nicht so richtig erkennen. 

Wenn Du jetzt den Pflanzenfilter ausschaufelst und das ganze Substrat und die Pflanzen rausholst, hast Du keinen mehr (Pflanzenfilter).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

:Willkommen2

vielen Dank für deine ehrliche Vorstellung der Gegebenheiten.
Wir finden sicher gemeinsam ein paar Lösungen.


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Servus Jan

Herzlich Willkommen

Mir bricht das Herz ...

Einen so gut funktionierenden Teich wirst du nicht mehr erleben, als es der alte, wunderschön idyllisch angelegte Teich war ...

Da hat jemand sicher sein Herzblut hinein gelegt.

Es ist verdammt schade drum ...

Aber es soll Dich um Gottes Willen meine Meinung nicht abschrecken ... :beten

Bei uns hier bist du richtig und du wirst bestimmt sehr gut beraten werden 

Ich fange schon mal an:

Ist das eigentlich ein Folienteich ?



> Ich jedoch habe gerne klare Strukturen drin.....


Welche die wären ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Upps, sehr unhöfflich von mir... Herzlich Willkommen Jan.

Helmut hat ja soo Recht, aber seis mal drum, mit strukturierter Technik und 300 Watt Pumpen und Plastekübbeln im Garten gehts auch. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen...

Man, da hat jemand einen so geilen Teich angelegt.....und dann....

Was war passiert?

Ich hoffe Du willst kein "Klinisch reines Wassesbecken" draus machen...

Die Infrastruktur drumherum säubern, die eine oder andere Pflanzung ausdünnen, die Ufer neu befestigen und die Folie unter einer Ufermatte mit einer schönen Uferbepflanzung verschwinden, lassen das Holz der Brücke aufarbeiten... naja...da liegt jede Menge Arbeit vor Dir... aber bitte bitte kein Plastikbecken mit tausend Tonnen Steinen drumherum, draus machen...


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> der eine Teil war vieleicht als Pflanzenfilter ausgelegt, deswegen stark bepflanzt und der andere Teil als Teich?
> 
> ...



Nen Pflanzenfilter von 6x5 Metren? Ich hab ja noch keine Ahnung von sowas, aber ist ein Pflanzenfilter nicht abgetrennt von dem restlichen Teich und wird durch eine Pumpe gespeißt?
Zudem wird das Wasser vom anderen Teil nicht den den (wohlmöglichen) Pflanzenfilter gepumpt
Ich habe Luftbildaufnahmen aus den achtziger Jahren vom Vorbesitzer gesehen und da war lediglich der rechte Teil vorhanden. Brücke Bachlauf und der andere Teil kamen später hinzu.

Die Pflanzen aus dem anderen Teil und auch das Substrat werde ich erst entfernen wenn ich einen Filter gebaut habe.

Auf den Bilder mag das ganz schön aussehen, aber so wie der Teich zuletzt aussah war es bestimmt nicht gedacht.

Außenrum waren Unmengen an Giersch und andere Unkräuter und Meterhohes Gras. Die Wurzelteppiche waren auf den Gehweg geachsen, Der Bachlauf komplett mit Unkraut durchwuzelt, einige flache Pflanzzonen mitlerweile mit Unkraut und Gräsern bentzt die eigentlich keine Teichpflanzen sind.

Ich kann verstehen das einigen das Herz blutet so einen Naturnahen Teich zerstört zu sehen, aber noch einige weitere Jahre und man hätte drüberlaufen können.

@Digicat:
Außenrum war wie gesagt alles mit meterhohem Gras und Unkräutern dichtgewachsen. Unteranderem Giersch und __ Ackerwinde. Das habe ich spatentief umgegraben. Dort soll Unkrautvlies und Kieselsteine hin
Die Figuren und Findliunge die dort mal zu Zierde waren, hat man nicht mehr gesehen. Habe einige interessante Entdeckungen gemacht.
Die Pflanzen die in den Pflanzzonen angelegt wurden sind Teilweise meterweit über diese hinausgewachsen.

Der Mann der dies alles mal angelegt hat ist seit zwölf Jahren nicht mehr unter uns und seine Frau hat am Teich garnichts mehr gemacht.

Greetz Jan

Das habe ich spatentief umgegraben. Dort soll Unkrautvlies und Kieselsteine hin.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

ein Pflanzenfilter braucht sehr viel Fläche. 

Warum Strom verschwenden, wen der Wind das Wasser da hin pustet. 

Ich denke, der Vorbesitzer hat sich da viele Gedanken drum gemacht. 
Das es so verkrautet ist habe ich nicht gesehen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Oh man Leute nun macht mir mal kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Ich will eine Kompromiss schaffen aus "Klinisch reines Wassesbecken" und natunahem Teich.
Sofern möglich.

Glaubt mir wenn man nicht gewusst hätte das dort mal ein Bachlauf angelegt war, man hätte ihn nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Geht beides.
Auch mit nem Pflanzenfilter, zumal Du den zu haben scheinst.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Danke Jan für deine Situationsbeschreibung ... 

Du brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen, es ist dein Teich, dein Handeln ... 

Vielleicht kannst du Dich zu einem nicht zu radikalen Reinigungsprozess durchringen.

Versuche soviel wie möglich des alten Teichwassers, Pflanzen samt Schlamm und deren Bewohner (__ Libellen- und andere Larven) getrennt von den Fischen zwischen zu lagern.

Da gibt es für billiges Geld so "Aufblaspools" mit 3000 und mehr Liter, die würden sich hervorragend dazu eignen.

Du schreibst eventuell Koi ... dann aber nur Koi und keine Goldfische.
Koi sind an und für sich sehr robust, aber es kommt doch manchmal zu Medikamenteneinsatz im Teich.
Da macht sich Mischbesatz nicht gut.

Ich hoffe die schönen Holzgewerke bleiben erhalten ?


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Die Frage zum Folienteich bin ich euch noch schuldig.
Ja es ist eine geschätzte 1,2 mm Folie.

@digicat: Wie der genaue Ablauf des Reinigunsprozesses aussehen wird weiß ich selbst noch nicht.....
Deswegen bin ich ja hier und höre auf euch Profis.

Wasser ablassen und neu bepflanzen will ich eh erst im Frühjahr.

Oh man was habe ich mir da nur vorgenommen.....

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Die Holzwerke, zumindest die Brücke wird wohl erneuert, da sie schon recht morsch ist und nicht mehr lange durchhalten wird.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Es ist so,

in der dicken Substratschicht, die Du liebevoll ausgeschaffelt hast, leben Bakterien. 
Diese verwandeln Amoniak und Nitrit aus dem Fischkot zu Pflanzendünger. 

Dieser Pflanzendünger sorgt dafür, das der Pflanzenfilter schön blüht und lassen, so der Pflanzenfilter groß genug ist, keine Nährstoffe für die Algen übrig. 

Ergebnis -> klarer Teich. 

Sicher mußt Du dem Mulm aus dem Teich holen. Das sind vergammelte Pflanzenreste, die als Kompost auf dem Boden liegen, das muß raus. 

Eine 5 Watt Strömmungspumpe könnte ausreichend sein um den Fischkot und die Algen zu den Pflanzen zu fördern.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Das mit den Holzgewerken habe ich mir von der Optik her leider schon so gedacht ...

Aber jetzt mach Dir keinen Kopf ... es wird alles Gut

Nur schön langsam und überlegt an die Dinge heran gehen ... dann funktioniert es auch so wie du dir es vorgestellt hast.

Alles zerstört ist schnell ... 

Aber mit bedacht renovieren dauert halt seine Zeit ...

Geduld ist die Maxime der Teichler ...

Willkommen im Club


----------



## ina1912 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan, herzlich willkommen!

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, ein offenbar so stabiles Gleichgewicht zu zerstören wäre wirklich ein Jammer! Verstehe natürlich Deinen Wunsch nach Struktur..Jedoch würde ich auf jeden Fall von der Holzhammermethode und Entkernen abraten. Falls das möglich ist, würde ich behutsam vorgehen:  offenbar hast Du ja schon einiges freigelegt, das würde ich fortsetzen, bis alle Strukturen wieder erkennbar sind (Bachlauf usw) und unbedingt auch den Teichrand! Nur so sicherst Du Dir die Kapillarsperre. Unkräuter in den Flachzonen entfernen, da wo sie auftauchen, und diese Bereiche überhaupt etwas ausdünnen. Ich weiß, das ist nicht einfach, da oft das Wurzelwerk drinnen bleibt, aber dann muss man halt öfter ran. Mit einmal Hauruck und für immer Ruhe damit wird das jedenfalls sicher nix. (Muss ich bei meinem Teich auch 1-2x im Jahr machen, sonst wächst er zu). Das Gros der Bepflanzung zumindest in dem Filterteich würde ich drin lassen. Dann mal nen Schlammsauger ansetzen, aber nicht das komplette Teichwasser entfernen! Zu guter letzt wäre ich auch für eine Pumpe, die Dir das "Fischwasser" durch den Pflanzenteich zieht, wo es von den Nährstoffen befreit wird, und sauber wieder hinaus lässt, in den Kreislauf würde ich - bevor das Wasser duch die Pflanzen geht - auf jeden Fall eine Vorrichtung zum Abscheiden des Grobschmutzes einbringen. Da können Dir sicher die Techniker unter uns weiter helfen.. Jedenfalls würde ich nicht den Pflanzenfilter aufgeben und durch außenliegende Filtertonnen ersetzen, und davon bräuchtest Du einige bei der Anzahl der Fische....
Ich wünsch Dir viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen bei der Mammutaufgabe, und Hut ab vor soviel Mut so ein Projakt anzugehen! 
LG Ina


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Es ist so,
> 
> in der dicken Substratschicht, die Du liebevoll ausgeschaffelt hast, leben Bakterien.
> Diese verwandeln Amoniak und Nitrit aus dem Fischkot zu Pflanzendünger.
> ...




Bisher ist nichts verloren Thomas. ich habe bisher lediglich Die Pflanzen aus dem einen Teil entfernt. In den Pflanzonen ist noch jede Menge Substrat. Feiner Kies wenn ich das richtig definiert habe. Oben drauf waren dann Kieselsteine.
Und am Grund ist eine Sehr dicke(wie dick weiß ich auchg noch nicht) Schlamm schicht, die mächtig stinkt......

Mein Ziel ist definitiv klares Teichwasser. Grün ist es bisher noch nie geworden, jedoch ist es sehr braun und mehr als 15, maximal 20 cm Sichttiefe habe ich nicht.

Das mit dem Pflanzenfilter werde ich mir definitiv überlegen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, herzlich willkommen!
> 
> Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, ein offenbar so stabiles Gleichgewicht zu zerstören wäre wirklich ein Jammer! Verstehe natürlich Deinen Wunsch nach Struktur..Jedoch würde ich auf jeden Fall von der Holzhammermethode und Entkernen abraten. Falls das möglich ist, würde ich behutsam vorgehen:  offenbar hast Du ja schon einiges freigelegt, das würde ich fortsetzen, bis alle Strukturen wieder erkennbar sind (Bachlauf usw) und unbedingt auch den Teichrand! Nur so sicherst Du Dir die Kapillarsperre. Unkräuter in den Flachzonen entfernen, da wo sie auftauchen, und diese Bereiche überhaupt etwas ausdünnen. Ich weiß, das ist nicht einfach, da oft das Wurzelwerk drinnen bleibt, aber dann muss man halt öfter ran. Mit einmal Hauruck und für immer Ruhe damit wird das jedenfalls sicher nix. (Muss ich bei meinem Teich auch 1-2x im Jahr machen, sonst wächst er zu). Das Gros der Bepflanzung zumindest in dem Filterteich würde ich drin lassen. Dann mal nen Schlammsauger ansetzen, aber nicht das komplette Teichwasser entfernen! Zu guter letzt wäre ich auch für eine Pumpe, die Dir das "Fischwasser" durch den Pflanzenteich zieht, wo es von den Nährstoffen befreit wird, und sauber wieder hinaus lässt, in den Kreislauf würde ich - bevor das Wasser duch die Pflanzen geht - auf jeden Fall eine Vorrichtung zum Abscheiden des Grobschmutzes einbringen. Da können Dir sicher die Techniker unter uns weiter helfen.. Jedenfalls würde ich nicht den Pflanzenfilter aufgeben und durch außenliegende Filtertonnen ersetzen, und davon bräuchtest Du einige bei der Anzahl der Fische....
> Ich wünsch Dir viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen bei der Mammutaufgabe, und Hut ab vor soviel Mut so ein Projakt anzugehen!
> LG Ina



Hallo Ina,
Der Bachlauf ist bereits freigelegt.
Siehe Bild.

Auch die Teichränder sind mitlerweile freigelegt.
Was meinst du mit Kapilarsperre?

Du schreibst das Gros der Bepflanzung des Filterteiches würdest du drinn lassen.
Ich glaube Gartenteichumbauer und ich meinen das wenn der Teil als Pflanzenfilter in Frage kommt wo ich bereits alle Pflanzen entfernt habe????? Da dies auch der flachere Teil ist.....

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ach ja....wenn ich mich entscheiden muss, Koi oder Goldfische......
ganz klar Koi!


----------



## ina1912 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Das klare Wasser bekommst Du. Entweder durch eine riesiege Menge Pflanzen, die die Hinterlassenschaften der Fische aufbrauchen, oder durch Behälter mit Filtermedien, die eine genauso riesige Menge an Filterbakterien beherbergt um das selbe zu leisten wie die Pflanzen.
LG Ina

oh sorry, eben erst Deine letzte Frage gesehen...Kapillarsperre bedeutet, dem Wasser keine Gelegeheit zu geben, vom Umland abgezogen zu werden. Sprich: Pflanzen, die von außen nach innen in den Teich gewachsen sind oder umgekehrt, unbedingt abtrennen, denn dort geht durch die Kapillarwirkung des Erdreiches, das zB auch __ Bodendecker unter sich haben, das Wasser verloren!  Das mit dem Bachlauf konnte ich nicht so genau erkennen, jedenfalls hätte ich den auch freigelegt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Versuch den Schlamm rauszubekommen (Schlammsauger).
Es ist meist recht locker und geht gut abzusaugen. (Ich weiß aber nicht wie es mit 10 Jahresschlamm aussieht...) 

Nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn danach Algen wachsen Du mußt das System stabilisieren. 

Heißt, wenn Du absaugst und mit Frischwasser auffüllst, kommt alles aus dem Gleichgewicht. Davon nicht entmutigen lassen, Geduld führt zum Ziel. Wie Helmut schon sagte.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Riesige Mengen Pflanzen habe bzw. hatte ich ja. Klar war es trotzdem nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch an den Unmengen Schlamm im Teich. Nicht weit entfernt steht ein riesieger Apfelbaum von dem im Herbst jede Menge Laub und auch Äpfel in den Teich gelangen.

Pflanzen die dem Teich Wasser entzogen haben, hatte ich jede Menge. Dies ist nun vorbei, da rundherum alles weg ist. Jedoch ist der Wasserspiegel nur minimal gesunken im Sommer. Und wenn doch, habe ich das Hauwasserwerk angeworfen......habe das große Glück einen Brunnen zu haben 

Was für euch vielleicht noch interessant ist, ist die Tatsache das ich beim freilegen ein Rohr gefunden habe welches im Teich endet. Beim letzten Regenguss hat sich meine Vermutung bestätigt das dieses mit einem oder mehrern Regenrinnen verbunden ist.
Was ich noch nicht weiß ob der Teich einen Überlauf hat......

Übrigens ließe sich auch der Bachlauf als Pflanzenfilter einsetzen. An der tiefsten Stelle rund um den Springbrunnen ist dieser ca 40 cm tief. Die Tiefe des Bachlaufes beläuft sich sonst auf ca 30cm und an den Rändern sind flachere Bereiche eingearbeitet.
Zudem besteht der Bachlauf aus zwei Teilen. Das Wasser läuft vom Bachlauf erst in ein weiteres kleineres Becken bevor es in den Teich fließt.

Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal ne Skizze des Teiches machen, damit ihr euch besser ein Bild machen könnt.

Habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt.

Das eine nach dem freilegen im trockenen Zustand und das andere beim Testlauf.
Die Steintreppe muss ich neu machen, da sie drunter total durchwurzelt mit Giersch ist und das Kraut bereits aus den Stufen rausgewuchert ist.

Überhaupt der  Berg vorm Bachlauf ist ein einziger Wurzelhaufen und unter der Folie sind mehr Wurzeln als Erde zu sehen.

Ich hatte bereits zwei befreundete Landschaftsgärtner hier und beide haben gesagt sowas haben sie in ihrer Karriere selten gesehen. Zudem sind sie der Meinung das ich den Garten isgesammt nie ganz in den Griff kriegen werde. Ich will denen natürlich das Gegenteil beweisen

Gute Nacht
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Geil, der Vorbesitzer hat nachgedacht. 

Regenwasser ist OK. Den Bachlauf zum Pflanzenfilter machen kostet nur unnötig Geld, welches auf der Stromrechung steht. (kann man lieber zu Dekozwecken anmachen) Ich hatte einen 9 Meter Bachlaufpflanzenfilter und weiß was er verbraucht) 

Der Vorbesitzer hat wirklich nachgedacht, was er da tut. 

Die Skizzen wären wirklich mal gut. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ok, das leuchtet ein Thomas. Der Bachlauf müsste dann natürlich immer laufen.
 So, da ich nicht schlafen kann habe ich mit meinen bescheidenen PC und Zeichenkünsten mal ne schnelle Zeichnung angefertigt.
Die Maßstäbe sind nicht korrekt, ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

ließ Dich mal in die Luftheber als Pumpe ein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996/?q=Mammut

Von denen würde ich evtl. 2 installieren. Eine im Teich und eine im Pflanzenfilter. 
Dort würde ich einen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30933/?q=very

oder im 1. Step eine Strumpfhose drüberstülpen und das ganze erstmal laufen lassen und die Filter immer wieder reinigen.

So bekommst Du evtl. ohne großen Aufwand erstmal den Schlamm raus.

Pumpenrichtung immer in die Pflanzen rein.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Moin Thomas,

lese ich mich heute abend mal rein, danke.

Nur das wir uns richtig verstehen, in Frage für einen Pflanzenfilter kommt doch nur der Teil des Teiches aus welchem ich nun bereits die ganzen Pflanzen entfernt habe oder?
Wenn ich aus dem Teil tatsächlich einen Pflanzenfilter mache, muss dieser dann von dem eigentlichen Fischteich abgetrennt sein?
Da ich ja wahrscheinlich auf Dauer irgendwann gerne auf Kois umsteigen möchte(natürlich erst wenn alles fertig und im Gleichgewicht ist) würden diese dann nicht im Pflanzenfilter rumwühlen und verwüsten? Hab gelesen das sie das gerne tun????

Eigentlich kann ich mir gut vorstellen aus dem Teil einen Pflanzenfilter zu machen, das einzige was dagegen spricht ist die Tatsache das ich von meiner Hausterasse welche etwa 2 Meter über dem Teichniveau liegt lediglich diesen Teil des Teiches sehe. Den dann eigentlichen Fischteich sehe ich von dort aus nicht. Und aktuell ist es sehr schön die Fische von dort aus beobachten zu können.

LG
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

Ich weiß jetzt nicht so richtig , wie Du das meinst. 
So wie Deine Skizze ist, habe ich auch die Bilder verstanden. An der Terasse Teich und wo Du die Pflanzen eingezeichnet hast (Am Bachlauf) Pflanzenfilter. 
Und somit habe ich es so verstanden, das Du auf der Terrasse die Fische siehst und hinten der Pflanzenfilter ist. 

Bei Kois würde ich Teich und Filter auch trennen. Das kann man vieleicht geschickt unter der Brücke machen. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre (von Mandy gelernt) Du hast ein Aufzuchtbecken für die jungen Koi.

Du kannst auch alles zum Teich machen, nur dan brauchst Du schwere Technik um den sauber zu halten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Thomas,

dann haben wir uns im Grunde schon richtig verstanden.

Von der Holzterrasse schaue ich auf den Fischteich....

.....jedoch ist mein Haus und die eigentliche Terrasse ca 20 Meter entfernt. Von dort aus kann ich lediglich den einen Teil(Pflanzenfilter) sehen.

mache mal eben ein Bild.....

.......Blick von der eigentlichen Terasse


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ok,

also entweder schwere, teure, wartungsintensive Technik mit hohen Betriebskosten.

Oder Pflanzenfilter mit wenig Technik, aber dafür weniger Schwimmraum.

Richtig?

Dann muss ich mich wohl mal in den Pflanzenfilter reinlesen.

Ich habe ja in der Skizze ein Schlauch eingezeichnet der im (Pflanzenfilter) endet, ich aber noch nicht weiß wo dieser hinführt.
Sollte dieser irgendwo zum dann eigentlichen Fischteich führen, währe es dann interessant das Wasser so zwischen beiden Teilen zirkulieren zu lassen?

Gruß
Jan, der immer mehr in Richtung Pflanzenfilter tendiert


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

du möchtest irgendwann Kois halten.
Dann ist *jetzt* der richtige Zeitpunkt sich damit *eingehend* zu befassen.
Du hast jetzt eine Baustelle, und kannst jetzt, ohne besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen, planen und bauen.
Später kommt meist nichts Gescheites dabei raus. 

Die meisten unterschätzen das Thema Koi und Filter total.
In der Regel ist der Filter immer zu klein, und wird nach und nach vergrößert, und ist danach immer noch zu klein.
Glaube nicht den Werbeversprechungen der diversen Filterhersteller (vor allem denen, die in den diversen Bau- und Gartencentern vertreten sind). Die Angaben sind zumindest in Bezug auf Koihälterung absoluter Quatsch.
Wenn du glaubst, du kommst da mit ein paar hundert Euro hin, dann vergiss es.
Je mehr Platz du für eine Filteranlage einkalkulierst, um so mehr bist du auf der sicheren Seite (Wartung, Energiekosten und Wasserqualität). Alles was du am Anfang billig machst, kommt dich am Ende teuer(er) zu stehen.

Bezüglich Pflanzen bzw. Bodenfilter kannst du z.B. dies hier lesen:
http://www.koi.lu/Public/koilu/Bodenfilter.pdf

Servus
 Robert


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

Filter müssen nicht unbedingt 'schwer', wartungsintensiv und teuer im Unterhalt sein.
Es gibt viele verschiedene Filtertechniken, die je nach dem, ihre Berechtigungen haben. Meist besteht der Unterschied in der Art und Weise der Vorfilterung (mechanische Filterung). Die biologische Filterung ist meist gleich oder ähnlich. Die Filtermedien unterscheiden sich da zwar etwas. Aber da kommt es immer auf eine möglichst große Medienoberfläche an.

Einzig mit einem Pflanzenfilter eine Koiteich zu betreiben wird nicht funktionieren.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Robert und danke,

erstmal kurz überflogen. Lesen muss ich heut abend in Ruhe machen.

Pflanzen und Bodenfilter sind also verschiedene Systeme, richtig oder?

Beim Bodenfilter könnte ich den Bachlauf dann aber nicht mehr nutzen, richtig?

Zudem sollte, egal ob Boden oder Pflanzenfilter die Pflanzen nicht zu hoch über die Wasserfläche hinausragen, da der Blick von meiner Terasse am Haus auf den Bachlauf dann versperrt wäre. Das fände ich schade.

Du hast vollkommen Recht Robert, wenn dann will ich es gleich vernünftig machen und lieber etwas größer dimensionieren als zu klein. aber ich denke wenn ich aus dem kleinen Teil einen Pflanzen oder Bodenfilter mache, würde das Verhältniss geschätzt 1:3 vom Volumen gesehen ausmachen. Also ca 15 Kubikmeter Pflanzenfilter zu ca 15 Kubikmeter Fischteich. Das sollte doch ausreichend sein, oder?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ok,

aber wenn ich den einen Teil als Pflanzenfilter nutze, kann die Filteranlage deutlich kleiner ausfallen und die Kosten, vorallem Betriebskosten geringer, richtig?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

Ließ Dich wirklich mal ein in die ganze Thematik und entscheide dann, was Du machst. 
Sinnvoll ist auf jeden Fall den Tieferen Teich als Fischteich zu lassen. 
Alles neu Verlegen willst Du ja sicher nicht?

Den kleinen Filtertipp von mir kannst Du durchaus schon anwenden, der sollte Dir klarheit ins trübe Wasser bringen. Die Empfohlene Pumpe solltest Du später auch verwenden können, egal wie Du es machst.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jahn, 

Ein Pflanzen oder Bodenfilter ist ein Filter und der hätte bei Dir genau die richtige Größe, weil sehr groß.

Man braucht eigentlich nur noch Vorfilteren, damit das ganze nicht verschlammt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Thomas,

ja reinlesen werde ich mich!

Wie ich jetzt im einzelnen schrittweise vorgehen soll, da habe ich noch keinen Plan.....
Ganz ehrlich.....ich habe überhaupt keinen Plan und bekomme immer mehr Angst mich übernommen zu haben....

Mit der von dir empfohlenen Pumpe(Vliesfilter) meinst du soll ich erstmal versuchen den Schlamm zu entfernen?

Nein alles neu verlegen will ich nicht. 

Bist du denn der Meinung das ich mit dem Pflanzenfilter plus zwei Lufthebern wie von dir angesprochen in einem Koiteich zurechtkomme?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

ich war kein Koihalter...

Der Luftheber ist die preiswerteste Art Wasser zu Fördern (ohne Fördehöhe).

Der Pflanzenfilter sollte das bei dem Volumen schaffen. 

Im technischen Filter passiert ja nichts anders.
Es wird vorgefiltert und dann mit Helix Bakterienbesiedlungsflächen angelegt.

Bei Dir sind Bakterienbesiedlungsflächen Tonnen von Kies und die Bakterien wandeln den Fischkot in Pflanzendünger, welcher die Pflanzen sprießen läßt.

Wenn er zu klein ist funktioniert er nicht. 

Der Fließfilter war nur mal so ein Gedanke, der kann ja erstmal laufen, da hast Du ja keine Arbeit mit, außer Säcke leeren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

... achso, Pflanzen sollten schon hohe sein, die aber abernten kannst. (Starkzerer)

Mach Dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken wegen dem überfordert sein, Du hast glaube ich ne gute und schicke Basis.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Und wenn der Pflanzenfilter nicht funktioniert, dann geht die Bastelei los.

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn du ein Gefühl der Überforderung bekommst, dann bist du in der Richtung das ernst zu nehmen.
Wenn es Richtung Koi geht: 'Think big'. Und wenn du glaubst, du denkst in großen Dimensionen, dann sind die wahrscheinlich immer noch zu klein.
Das Forum hier ist voll mit Problemfällen. Und das sind nur die, die sich trauen hier ihre Fälle zu schildern. Also die Spitze des Eisberges.
Wenn du das jetzt nicht richtig angehst, dann 'Willkommen bei der Bastelfraktion'.

Abgesehen davon, selbst wenn du eine gute Filteranlage hast, wirst du nicht unbedingt gefeit davor sein, doch mal Probleme mit den Fischen zu bekommen.

Und mach dich davon frei dich jetzt schon zu beschränken, indem du dies und das genau so lassen möchtest. 

Ein Gartenteich mit ein paar kleinen Fischen ist das Eine, ein Teich mit Kois ist etwas ganz Anderes. Auch wenn die Kois am Anfang noch so schön klein sind. Die werden größer, und die verdrücken so einiges. Und wir reden ja nicht von einem einzigen Koi, oder?

Ich will dir nicht den Mut nehmen, aber man sollte sich einfach vorher im Klaren sein, was da auf einen zukommt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ich seh schon jetzt habe ich hier einmal Pro Pflanzenfilter und einmal Contra.
Wie überall im Leben gibt es immer Vor-und Nachteile....

Eigentlich war mein Standpunkt ja mal bevor ich mich hier angemeldet habe, ein Großteil der Goldfische drinnen zu lassen und lediglich ein paar Kois dazuzusetzten. Das dies nicht optimal ist habe ich verstanden und bin davon ab. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch komplett alles leer und sauber machen und dann mit einer Filteranlage und neuen Pflanzen neu starten. Das dies nicht so einfach funktioniert und keine gute Lösung ist habe ich auch verstanden.

Deswegen habe ich mich ja hier angemeldet. Um mir Ratschläge einzuholen von erfahrenen Teichbesitzern und mich hier zu belesen.

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen im Teich selbst dieses Jahr garnichts mehr zu machen. Ich denke das obwohl ich soviel Pflanzen entnommen habe die Fische mit der Wasserqualität bis zum Frühjahr klarkommen. Sind ja immernoch jede Menge Pflanzen im anderen Teil und jede Menge Substrat(Kies) in dem jede Menge Bakterien sind. Zudem ist der Fischbesatz im Verhätnis zum Wasservolumen ja recht gering. So schätze ich dies zumindest ein.

Somit habe ich genug Zeit im Herbst und Winter mich über die verschiedenen Filtermöglichkeiten zu belesen und zu planen.
Ich weiß ja noch garnicht welche Filterdimensionen auf mich zukommen würden bei einem Koi Teich. Sprich was heißt in meinem Falle konkret "Think Big"?
Wenn es zu Big für mich wird, bleibt es vielleicht doch beim Goldfischteich.
Wenn es jedoch für mich realisierbar ist wird es definitiv ein Koiteich!

Das Filtervolumen und Durchlaufleistung richtet sich auch immer nach dem Fischbesatz, richtig?
Robert ich habe gesehen das du einen 5000 Liter Teich hast? Mit 1 Meter Tiefe? Und da hast du 10 Kois drinn?
Das funktioniert ja scheinbar, aber wohl auch nur mit einem überdimensionierten Filter, oder?

Ich würde mich mit 10-15 Kois ja schon vollends zufrieden geben in meinem Fall. Wenn es dann läuft und vielleicht Nachwuchs dazu kommt eventuell bis 20 erhöhen. Aber mehr definitiv nicht.

Meine Pläne und arbeiten die ich dieses Jahr noch durchführen möchte:
Treppe vom Bachlauf neu aufbauen
Bachlauf mit Kieselsteinen befüllen
Um den Teich herum überall Kieselsteine oder Granitsplitt auffüllen(darunter Unkrautvlies)

Meint ihr es macht irgendeinen Sinn deises Jahr noch Teichschlamm abzusaugen?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Nun will ich euch mein heutiges Werk nicht vorenthalten und Bilder sprechen lassen.

Habe den mit Wurzeln durchzogenen Erdhügel vorm Bachlauf reduziert und mit den gefundenen Steinen(die vor meiner Aufräumaktion unter Gras, Unkraut und Erde versteckt waren) eine Mauer errichtet.
Mir gefällts schonmal sehr gut.
Zwischen Teich und Mauer sollen Kieselsteine oder Granitsplitt rein. Genauso zwischen Mauer und Bachlauf.
Auf die entstandene Plattform vor der Mauer kommt dann eine für mich sehr schöne Gartenfigur. Die muss aber erstmal aufgearbeitet werden.

Meinungen und Kritik sind herzlich willkommen! Aber nur positive


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

warst ja richtig fleißig. 

Mit dem in Ruhe entscheiden ist das Beste, was Du machen kannst.

Aber der Schlamm sollte soweit möglich vor dem Winter raus. 
Weil der Teich eine Eisschicht bekommt. Die faulenden Pflanzen bilden Gase und können durch die Eisdecke nicht entweichen. Dies vergiftet die Fische. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hey Thomas,

ok, die letzten zehn Jahre hat es zwar auch mit Schlamm funktioniert, aber erstens sind jetzt weniger Pflanzen drinne und noch jede Menge tote Wurzeln die ja auch noch verfaulen werden.

 Und raus muss der Schlamm ja eh früher oder später.

Erste Frage....gleich nen Schlammsauger anschaffen, brauch ich ja eh in Zukunft....oder die von dir vorgeschlagene Strumpfhosenaktion 

Ich glaube nicht das ich den Schlamm damit vom Boden gelöst bekomme?????

Aber vielleicht erstmal Schlamm absaugen und dann mit der Strumpfhosenmethode mal nen bißchen filtern.

Würde dies nicht auch mit ner einfachen Tauchpumpe funktionieren?

Fischige Grüße
Jan


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan!
Schlammsauger funktioniert nicht so wie Staubsauger..... Wenn Du reinguckst ins Wasser und denkst, okay, da grase ich jetzt die Folie mal bahnenweise ab...vergiss es, das läuft so nicht! Der Mulm wird beim Absaugen so aufgewirbelt, als würde man reinblasen, und nach kurzer Zeit siehst Du schon nicht mehr was Du tust und musst Pausen einlegen. Also macht es Sinn, auch WÄHREND dieser Aktion und danach die Strumpfhose in Aktion zu lassen, da die Dir den aufgewirbelten Kram auch mit rausholt, den Du mit dem Sauger nicht erwischen kannst... Weiß nicht, ob hier jemand andere Erfahrungen damit hat, aber dies ist jedenfalls meine...
Nichts zu überstürzen finde ich übrigens auch ne gute Idee. Nur soviel vor dem Herbst machen, dass der Teich noch alleine laufen kann. In der kurzen Zeit reicht es nämlich nur noch zu Halbheiten, wenn Du komplett umbauen willst. Und PRO Pflanzenfilter waren hier mehr als einer 
LG Ina


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hey Ina,

ok....aber NUR die Strupfhosenmethode wird wohl auch nicht funktionieren.....

Am besten wohl beides zusammen.

Wie gesagt, da unten schlummert Schlamm von mindestens zehn Jahren und ich weiß noch nichteinmal wie Tief der Teich wirklich ist.

Übrigens kann ich auch so den Grund bei weitem nicht sehen auch ohne aufzuwirbeln.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## meinereiner (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

ich bin nicht gegen Pflanzen- bzw. Bodenfilter. Es ist eine sehr gute (oder sogar notwendige?) Ergänzung.
Kann sein, dass mein Teich etwas mehr hat als 5000 Liter, vielleicht sind es ja auch 7000 Liter. Wichtig ist der Filter. Und der ist momentan tatsächlich sehr groß. Aber das vor allem auch in Hinblick darauf, dass ich den Teich vergrößern werde (Arbeit ist im Gange). 

Ich bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen meine aktuelle Anlage detailliert (vor allem mit Bildern)  zu beschreiben. Das möchte ich aber noch nachholen. In meinem Profil ist das ganze ja nur in Worten beschrieben.

Ganz grob würde ich sagen, je mehr Platz man für die Filteranlage (an der richtigen Stelle) zur Verfügung hat, desto simpler kann die Filteranlage im technischen Aufbau sein. Je weniger Platz man zur Verfügung hat, desto größer ist der technische Aufwand den ich vor allem für die mechanischen Vorfilterung betreiben muss. Also Absetzbecken (z.B. Vortex) plus Bürstenfilter gegenüber Trommelfilter, Siebfilter oder Vliesfilter. Das eine braucht viel Platz, ist aber im Aufbau einfach, und das andere braucht viel weniger Platz, ist aber im technischen Aufbau (Mechanik, Spülpumpe, Motoren, Elektrik etc.)  komplizierter. Da kann mehr kaputt gehen, bzw. mal nicht funktionieren. Dazu kommen dann noch höhere Stromkosten oder sogar Kosten wegen Verbrauchsmaterial (Vliesfilter).

Zehn Kois sind ja nicht viel. Am Anfang sind die noch klein, fressen ein bisschen was, und nach ein paar Jahren hast du dann auf einmal 30 bis 40 kg Fisch im Teich (wenn sie nicht schon vorher hopsgehen), die am Tag 300 bis 400 Gramm fressen. Und da kommt wieder einiges raus aus dem Fisch, und das muss raus aus dem Wasser.

Viele sehen nur irgendwo die kleinen Kois, und sind sich nicht bewusst, dass die deutlich größer werden als ein Goldi. Deswegen 'Think big'. Und ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung!

Servus
 Robert


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan!
Na von NUR STRUMPFHOSE war ja nun wirklich wirklich nicht die Rede.... Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass es keine Sinn macht, sie beim Schlammsaugen extra wegzulassen
LG Ina


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ok Ina,

hat er verstanden.

Beides zusammen ist wohl am effektivsten!

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## lollo (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



ina1912 schrieb:


> Schlammsauger funktioniert nicht so wie Staubsauger..... Wenn Du reinguckst ins Wasser und denkst, okay, da grase ich jetzt die Folie mal bahnenweise ab...vergiss es, das läuft so nicht!


Hallo Ina,

doch, genau wie ein richtiger Staubsauger, nur saugt er kein Staub, sondern Schlamm. 
Ich benutze einen Oase Pondavac, und sauge punktgenau den Schlamm ohne ihn aufzuwirbeln, das Wasser mit Schlamm landet in der Botanik, und wird nicht in den Teich zurückgeführt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du für ein System benutzt, denn bei machen wird das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurück geführt, dann ist es so, wie von dir beschrieben möglich.


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hey Robert,

auch deine Tipps nehme ich mir zu Herzen und werde sie berücksichtigen!

Wie gesagt, im Moment kann ich noch nicht überblicken was in meinem Falle konkret "think big" bedeutet bzw. was die Ausmaße sind.

Dazu muss ich mich noch in die Filtertechnik reinlesen.

Bock zum basteln und tüfteln habe ich jedenfalls. Die Anschaffungskosten würde ich mir auch noch gefallen lassen, da dieses ja auch Stück für Stück geschehen kann bis ich auf Kois umsteigen würde.

Aber die monatlichen Stromkosten.......die kann ich absolut nicht einschätzen.

sind es 50€.....100€ oder gar 200€....?????

Das kann ich erst einschätzen wenn ich weiß wieviel Technik ich einsetzen muss um eine gute Wasserqualität für Kois zu errreichen.

LG
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Lollo,

schön das auch du mitliest

Also kannst du deinen Sauger weiterempfehlen? Würdest du ihn weiterempfehlen?

Wechen hast du? Classic? 3? 4?

Gruß 
Jan


----------



## ina1912 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Lollo!
Den Sauger hatte ich von Nachbars geliehen, keine Ahnung welcher Hersteller. Aber das Wasser lief nicht in den Teich zurück sondern auf die Wiese. Klar hat der Schlamm gesaugt, aber im Wasser reicht ja schon die geringste Bewegung, auch wie die der Fische, um den Mulm aufzuwirbeln. Das heißt, ich seh meine "Bahn" sehr schlecht. Der Vergleich mit dem Staubsauger hinkt zugegebenermaßen ein wenig, da auch der natürlich genau so saugt, aber der schluckt den Staub auf bevor der die Sicht verwirbeln kann (und so dick sind ja meist die Staubschichten auch nicht
LG Ina


----------



## Jan1983 (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Uiiiiii,

Wie schön wäre es wenn ich den Grund meines Teiches sehen könnte......träum


----------



## lollo (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Jan1983 schrieb:


> schön das auch du mitliest


Hallo Jan,

ja, täglich, und alles, und das von Anfang an. :smoki

Meinen gibt es neu schon nicht mehr, ich glaube so ca. 15 Jahre besitze ich ihn, man braucht ihn ja nur ca. zwei mal im Jahr. 

Wenn ich mir einen zulegen würde, nähme ich den PondoVac 4. Da kannst du saugen ohne Ende. Der Nachbar hat solch einen, ich bei meinem muß ihn erst leer laufen lassen wenn er voll ist, das verzögert ein wenig die Arbeit.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Lolo hat völlig Recht, ich hat auch so einen Sauger, wie sein Gartennachbar. 
10 Liter rein -ablaufen lasse -> 10 liter rein -> ablaufen lassen...

Das verzögert nicht nur die Arbeit sondern es nervt extrem.

Mit dem Mammut würde ich Dir aber nebenher trotzdem empfehlen. nicht unbedingt in der Strumpfhoseversion, sondern mit dem Vliesfilter. Drum hab ich auch den Link zur Bastelanleitung reingesetzt.

Vorteil ist, den kannst Du die nächsten Wochen und Monate laufen lassen ohne Dich weiter damit zu beschäftigen (Außer Kompostieren).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Jan1983 schrieb:


> Aber die monatlichen Stromkosten.......die kann ich absolut nicht einschätzen.
> 
> sind es 50€.....100€ oder gar 200€....?????
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,
kannste leicht ausrechnen, 
bei mir laufen 2 Pumpen und Sprudelsteine durchgehend 24 Stunden, und haben eine
Leistung von 200 Watt zusammen . 
Das sind in 24 Stunden 4800 Watt = 4,8 kw . Bei uns kostet 1 Kw 0,26 €  x 4,8 x = 1,29 €
am Tag
30 Tage x 1,29 =  38,70 € im Monat


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

... Oder 6,30 Euro (35 Watt) im Monat, wenn er mit 1 Mammut (welches auch die benötigte Pumpenleistung bringt) pumpt, was baulich bei Ihnm hervorragend geht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Thomas und Jolantha,

das wären ja beides Akzeptable Kosten die ich mir gefallen lassen würde.

Thomas Kosten gefallen mir natürlich noch besser 

Aber reicht das wirklich bei einem Koiteich aus?

Was ist mit ner UVC Lampe?

Muss nicht sein? Sollte sein? Muss unbedingt sein?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Jolantha,
habe gerade in deinem Profil gesehen das du ja ein ähnlich großes Wasservolumen( sogar wahrscheinlich noch ein bißchen mehr) wie ich habe und zudem eine Anzahl an Kois die Auch für mich interessant wären.

Somit habe ich ja schonmal ein Richtwert an Stromverbrauch von einem System welches ja scheinbar funktioniert. Seit wann ist der Teich mit dieser Technik aktiv? Deine Wasserwerte sind stabil?

Du hast dein Teich mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt? Da ich einen Brunnen habe fülle ich das verdunstete Wasser im Sommer bei langer Trockenheit auch ab und an mal auf. 

Und dein bränliches Wasser kommt daher? Mein Brunnenwasser annsich ist nämlich eigentlich sehr klar.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

guggst Du da:

Ab Minute 2 ungefähr die Leistung mit 200 Watt wie in Jo's Teich. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpfjOs0IZfk&feature=youtu.be

hier mal mit 35 Watt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lQOtdfeCX8&feature=player_embedded#at=17

Es zählt nur die Förderleistung nicht die Wattzahl. 

Mit 6,50 Euro hast Du ordentliches Leistung. und wenns nicht reicht, werdens halt 12 Euro, aber keine 40 Euro wie bei Jo. Sorry Jo, aber wenn er es neu anlegt, kann es auch sehr Stromsparend sein 

Es muß natürlich alles stimmen und Du mußt Dich mal in die Luftheber einlesen.

Die Pumpe an sich kostet auch nur ein paar Rohre und ein Komressor, als 40 - 50 Euronen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Das scheint eine verdammt interessannte und effektive Technik zu sein.

Da werde ich mich mal mit beschäftigen.

Bisher habe ich jedoch nur Beispiele gesehn bei denen Wasser von unten nach oben gefördert wird, also eigentlich nur umgewälzt.

Kann man damit denn auch einen externen Tonnenfilter mit speisen? 

Könnte ich damit Wasser vom eigentlichen Fischteich über Rohre am Teichboden zum Pflanzenfilter fördern?

Besten Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

klar geht das:

nur mal schnell gekrizzelt, für Dich zum weiterüberlegen.

 

Probier wirklich mal die Dinger als Schlammsauger zu nutzen, dann erkennst Du wie Du die am besten einsetzen kannst und ein wenig Schnodder kommt auch gleich aus dem Teich.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> aber keine 40 Euro wie bei Jo. Sorry Jo,
> 
> Thomas



Thomas, ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, Strom zu sparen, aber ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das ändern könnte ????
Habe an einer Pumpe den Skimmer -- und dann Filter ( 3 Kammerfilter =
an der Bodenpumpe ist dann der andere Filter, ebenfalls 3 Kammerfilter von hier : 

* defekter Link entfernt *

@ Jan  Diese Technik habe ich seit 1989 , und brauchte erst 2 x eine neue Pumpe.
Leider bekomme ich hier kein klares Brunnenwasser, aber den Fischen macht es nichts . 
Ich benutze nur Brunnenwasser, und natürlich den Regen . 
Mein ph - Wert schwankt zwischen 6,5 und 7 .


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jo,

wenn Du dass heute noch ändern willst, wird das eine Großbaustelle, da Du alles auf 1ne Ebene legen mußt. 
Problem der Luftheber ist, das sie mit der Förderhöhe ganz schnell Leistung verlieren. 
Deswegen ist dies auch nur ein Tipp für den sportlichen Bastler oder für Leute, die mit dem Teich gerade anfangen.

Leider wissen es viele nicht und laufen los und kaufen sich teuer Pumpen und zahlen teuer Strom, weil es im Fachhandel ja nichts anderes gibt.

Deswegen muß der Luftheber auch gleich bei der Planung berücksichtigt weden. 

Wenn Du es auch so machen willst, kannst Du anfangen, Deine Filter einzugraben...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Servus und Guten Abend



			
				Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Filter einzugraben...



Ein Filtersystem in Schwerkraft ist immer gut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Helmut,

findsch och, alles andere ist Energieverschwendung und steht jeden Monat auf der Stromrechnung. 

@Jan, aus meiner Sicht kannst Du Dich von den Tonnen trennen. Ich hatte auch einen schönen Pflanzenfilter mit Vorfilter und das ging hervorragend. 

Nur an der Fläche und den Pflanzen darfst Du nicht sparen, sonst brauchst Du doch Tonnen und das sieht, wie ich meine nicht schön aus, im Garten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,
> 
> Wenn Du es auch so machen willst, kannst Du anfangen, Deine Filter einzugraben...
> 
> ...



Thomas :  Danke für den Tip ,  und meine angeschlossene Abwasseranlage für
die Filter, die unterirdisch verlegt, in den Graben geht, verlege ich dann bitte wo ??????


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus und Guten Abend
> 
> Ein Filtersystem in Schwerkraft ist immer gut



Helmut, ich habe ein Wahnsinnsgeld für meine Filteranlagen ausgegeben ,
ich fang jetzt nicht noch mal von vorne an


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jo, 

mach doch nen Fred auf. Ich war lange nicht hier... und in Deinem Album hab ich auch keine Bilder gefunden zu Filter. 

Wenn alls eingebuddelt ist, bekommen wir das schon hin. Mach dann auch mal ein paar Skizzen rein.

Wir müssen ja nur überlegen, wo die Pumpe hinkommt und ob der Vorfilter so noch funktioniert. 
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ich versuche nochmal meine Filter reinzustellen:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



> Ein __ Filtersystem in Schwerkraft ist immer gut



Danke Helmut wieder was gelernt!

Ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem mit Lufthebertechnik ist also scheinbar sehr effektiv.
Abschrecken würde mich nur der bauliche Aufwand. Filter eingraben würde bei mir zwar fast wegfallen, da hinter meiner Holzterrasse am Teich das Bodenniveau niedrieger ist und die Teickante dort gemauert ist, aber Beispielsweise die Rohrdurchführungen und und und.....
Würde dieses jedoch in Kauf nehmen wenn ich dadurch jede Menge Energie sparen würde.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> klar geht das:
> 
> ...




Hey Thomas,

Ok so währe es wohl machbar........aber mir stellt sich folgende Frage.
Du schriebst ja mal, das wenn ich Kois halten möchte der Pflanzenfilterbereich vom Fischteich getrennt werden sollte.
Dies könnte man eventuell geschickt unter der Brücke lösen.
Wie muss ich mir so eine Trennung vorstellen? Bspw. ein Gitter?

Reicht die Zirkulation aus?

Ich dachte eigentlich, wenn Pflanzenfilter, dann über ein Rohrsystem am Boden des Teiches das Wasser aus dem Fischteich zu anderen Ende des Pflanzenfilters zu fördern, sodass das Wasser den ganzen Pflanzenfilter durchlaufen kann.

Reicht es wirklich das Wasser über die Abtrennung in Richtung Pflanzenfilter zu fördern?

Ich hänge nochmal zwei Bilder des Teiches an um es sich Bildlich vielleicht besser vorstellen zu können.

Dake und Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> findsch och, alles andere ist Energieverschwendung und steht jeden Monat auf der Stromrechnung.
> 
> ...



Hey Thomas,

Wenn ich den einen Teil dann wirklich als Pflanzenfilter nutzen sollte, hätte er ja eine Geeignete Größe. Vom Wasservolumen her gesehen ca 1/3 des Fischteiches.

aaaaber irgendwo kam hier mal der Standpunkt auf das ein Koiteich NUR mit Pflanzenfilter nicht funktionieren wird.
Das ist meine Sorge.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hm? 

wozu brauchst Du den Filtertonnen? 

Es ist wirklich Quatsch, so Du den einen Pflanzenfilter anlegen willst. 

Es gibt ganz gravierende Nachteile von ein paar Tonnen.

Übwerleg doch mal, in der Filtertonne sagen wir mal 1000 Liter werden Plastedinger (Helix) reingeworfen als Bakterienbesiedlings Fläche. 

Was hast Du? X Tonnen Kies als Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche. 

In der Plastekiste wächst nichts. es wird mit 40 Watt angeleuchtet (UVC), damit auch der letzte Nützling oder Schädling stirbt. 

Was hast Du X Tonnen Kies und Pflanzen.

Es spricht eigentlich nichts dafür, irgendwelche Plastekübel im Garten aufzubauen. Zumal die grottenhäßlich sind. Obwohl natürlich manchmal technisch spannend.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hier nochmal Bilder mit Beschriftung fürs Bessere Verständniss.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ja Jan, am besten muß das Wasser an jeder Pflanze vorbei.

aber es ist wirklich nicht schlimm, wenn hier und da ein paar  100 Liter nicht den Vorgeschriebenen Weg gehen.

Pflanzenfilter:

Der Vorfilter ist das wichtigste Element und das muß richtig gut funktionieren, sonst verschlammt alles. 

Und wenns nicht reicht, machste noch nen Aquaponicgarten dran (mein Projekt, was ich gerade überlege) 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> Filter müssen nicht unbedingt 'schwer', wartungsintensiv und teuer im Unterhalt sein.
> Es gibt viele verschiedene Filtertechniken, die je nach dem, ihre Berechtigungen haben. Meist besteht der Unterschied in der Art und Weise der Vorfilterung (mechanische Filterung). Die biologische Filterung ist meist gleich oder ähnlich. Die Filtermedien unterscheiden sich da zwar etwas. Aber da kommt es immer auf eine möglichst große Medienoberfläche an.
> ...



Ich zitiere mal eben Robert, wenn ich darf.

Robert, womit begründest du, das ein Koiteich NUR mit Pflanzenfilter nicht funktioniert?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hm?
> 
> wozu brauchst Du den Filtertonnen?
> 
> ...




Hey Thomas,
das leuchtet ein.......
Gut die Tonnen könnte ich geschickt verstecken.

Zum Thema UVC......bei einem Pflanzenfilter nicht nötig?

Oh man ich nerv euch aber auch.....

Besten Dank und Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hey,

hab mal wieder etwas gemalt.....

Könnte ich mir das so vorstellen?

Man könnte dann ja noch nen zweiten kleinen Luftheber im Pflanzenfilter installieren um das Wasser weiter zirkuliren zu lassen.
Und zurück fließt es dann ja von alleine.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Nö, mich nervste nicht, ich bin im Trennungsjahr mit meinem Teich und hab eh nix besseres zu tun... doch menen neuen Teich....

Das ist halt ne Entscheidung, die Du treffen mußt, welchen Weg Du gehen willst. 

Wirst Du Koitechniker, halte ich mich raus und Du wirst richtig gute Tipps von der Koitechnikfraktion bekommen. 

Wirklich, ich hatte mit denen anfangs Schwiergkeiten, weil sie alles auf Technik reduzieren, aber die haben wirklich wirklich gute Ideen auch in der technischen Umsetzung. 

Oder Naturfreak, der es irgendwie versucht mit natürlichen Resourcen hinzubekommen. 

Da gibts auch ganz viele, die das Spannend finden, z.B. ich und Hellmut und alle die Dich begrüßt haben mit "was für nen geiler Teich"

Das Forum ist wirklich Oberklasse. Das mußt Du entscheiden. Ich mußte das auch erst lernen...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo jan,
ich bin ja hin und weg von Deinem Garten, und dem Teich ! 
Ich habe leider einen viel kleineren Teich, den ich erst nach einigen Jahren im Garten angelegt habe. Vorher war da nur ein Loch... (zunächst recht klein, mehr als 2-3 m³ hatte ich ursprünglich nicht vor). Ich hatte schon vorher "Teicherfahrung" und bin auch Aquarianer, so dass ich nicht unbedarft an die Sache gegangen bin. Dennoch war ich über die Informationen hier im Forum erstaunt, und habe völlig umgeplant.
Im Ergebnis ist ein Teich entstanden, der ein paar Nummern kleiner als Deiner ist, aber gar nicht so verschieden. In meinen Alben habe ich viele Bilder, auch noch die alten. 4½ Jahre sind noch nicht sehr viel, aber sehr interessant.
Am Teich ändere ich nach wie vor einiges. Meine Stromkosten sind zu ertragen (mit einer klassischen Pumpe bewege ich 7 m³/h mit ~60W, und benötige für meinen Filter eine Förderhöhe von max 40 cm - ein optimiertes "Mammut" wäre bei mir fehl am Platze).
In Deinem Fall kann ich mir Luftheber unter der Brücke gut vorstellen. Dein "Pflanzenfilter" würde dann aus einem "Absetzbecken" in der Mitte bestehen (von der Brücke aus zu reinigen per Sauger), und der Bodenfilter wäre ein "Mäander" entlang des Randes des Pflanzenteichs. Bei mir als auch in den Publikationen siehst Du viele andere Pflanzen als __ Schilf. Ich würde den Filter auch nach gärtnerischen Gesichtspunkten gestalten, und nicht mit Schilf bestücken (lies hierzu mal über Repositionspflanzen, und die Eigenschaften von Schilf). Das wäre meine persönliche Philosophie, die sicher ein wenig "Filterleistung" kostet. Mir ist an dieser Stelle Pflanzenvielfalt wichtiger, und auch ein wenig "Natürlichkeit" (im Rahmen dessen, was ein Garten hergibt). Den "Hochteich" mit Wasserlauf würde ich mit in das "Filterkonzept" einbeziehen. Er kann zusätzlich filtern, und "bettelt" gerade darum, mit einer "stromsparenden" Filterpumpe betrieben zu werden. Entweder Du hast einen zweiten Ansaugpunkt im Teich für diesen Teil, oder Du legst eine Pumpe in den Filterteich (einige cm über den Boden). Mein Pumpenmodell (gibt es auch mit 15 oder 20 m³/h) kann ich nur empfehlen. Teurere Alternativen gibt es auch, laut Datenblatt ein wenig besser oder schlechter. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## lotta (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,
mich nervst du auch nicht, :shock ich lese schon seit Anfang an mit 
und finde es klasse, 
wie du dich bemühst, fragst, rausreißt, baust....
und deinen Teich auf Vordermann bringen möchtest
Lass dir Zeit und informiere dich gut, das wirst du sicher nicht bereuen
Aber nur mal so nebenbei,
du hast da wirklich einen richtig tollen Teich, da kann man echt was schickes draus machen !
(Ich bin auch so ein Naturteichliebhaber, mit wenigen Koi)
Und ... , lass dich bloß nicht verunsichern, 
Du bist da mit Hilfe von Thomas und andern, schon auf dem besten Weg
Ich lese weiterhin mit 
und drücke dir für dein Projekt die Daumen


----------



## derdirk (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

schließe mich gerne den bewunderern deines Teiches an, wirklich eine schöne Anlage.

z.B. @ Thomas

Pflanzenfilter finde ich sehr interessant. Nun hat Jan bereits zweimal in Sachen UVC nachgehackt, noch ohne Antwort darauf. Die Frage nach UVC stellt sich mir als Neuling auch. 

Eigentlich sollte sich ja mit dem gut bestückten Pflanzenfilter alles mit der Zeit selbst regulieren. Braucht man UVC eventuell nur in den ersten Wochen? Meint man vielleicht nur auf Grund von Ungeduld als Neuling oder fälschlicherweise aus Gründen der Ästhetik man bräuchte das UVC-Ding um der Algen in kurzer Zeit Herr zu werden?

Hatte übrigens mal in einem Thread gelesen, wenn Algen tot, dann UVC abschalten.

Freue mich auf Antworten in Sachen UVC und Pflanzenfilter. 

LG Dirk


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Dirk,

ich weiß es nicht... ich hab nie irgendwas angeleuchtet damit es stirbt. 

UVC halte ich persönlich für teuren Kram, den man nicht braucht. 

Ist halt schwer zu sagen, ich hatte keine Algen die aungeleuchten werden müßten... 

Ich hatte nen Pflanzenfilter und nen Fadenalgenfilter, der perfekt funktioniert hat, warum auch immer... 

Hat funktioniert ohne alles anzuleuchten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Nö, mich nervste nicht, ich bin im Trennungsjahr mit meinem Teich und hab eh nix besseres zu tun... doch menen neuen Teich....
> 
> Das ist halt ne Entscheidung, die Du treffen mußt, welchen Weg Du gehen willst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

ich möchte definitiv gerne Kois halten, und dies natürlich am liebsten mit möglich wenig laufenden Kosten und Technik. Am liebsten mit einem Pflanzenfilter.
Ich finde die Natur sehr spannend und sie fasziniert mich immer wieder, deswegen wäre es naheliegend dei Natur zu nutzen um das Wasser zu filtern.

Aaaaaaber, wenn ich dann hinterher merke es funktioniert doch nicht ohne zusätzlichen Filter, fange ich wieder von vorne an. Wenn ich nen Schwerkraftfilter baue müsste das Ganze Wasser aus dem Teich, wenn ich dann bereits Kois halte muss ich die irgendwie Zwischenlagern und und und...

Wenn ich also eh nen Filter bauen muss, würde ich den lieber größer dimensionieren und nur damit arbeiten.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Thread im Koiforum auf machen ob es dort Leute gibt die es geschafft haben nur mit Pflanzenfilter ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen.

Du hast Recht, dieses Forum scheint wirklich klasse zu sein. Mit soviel Resonanz hatte ich nicht gerechnet!

LG
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



> Den "Hochteich" mit Wasserlauf würde ich mit in das "Filterkonzept" einbeziehen. Er kann zusätzlich filtern, und "bettelt" gerade darum, mit einer "stromsparenden" Filterpumpe betrieben zu werden. Entweder Du hast einen zweiten Ansaugpunkt im Teich für diesen Teil, oder Du legst eine Pumpe in den Filterteich (einige cm über den Boden)



Hallo Rolf,

freue mich das auch du mitliest!

Das war ja auch meine Idee, den mit einzubeziehen. Hier kam jedoch der Einwurf das es Verhältnissmäßig viel Strom kostet so einen Bachlauf als Filter zu nutzen, da er ja immer laufen sollte. Ich würde ihn gerne als Deko einsetzen und nur ab und an laufen zu lassen.

Aktuell ist dort eine Pumpe verbaut die am anderen Ende des "Pflanzenfilter" Im Wasser liegt. Der Schlauch läuft auß3n einmal um den Teich. Was die Pumpe fördert oder was sie verbraucht, das weiß ich nicht.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



lotta schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> mich nervst du auch nicht, :shock ich lese schon seit Anfang an mit
> und finde es klasse,
> wie du dich bemühst, fragst, rausreißt, baust....
> ...



Hallo Lotta,

Danke!
Du schreibst du bist Naturteichliebhaber mit wenigen Kois.....bedeutet du betreibst deinen Teich mit Pflanzenfilter? 
Bitte schreibe doch mal kurz was du an Technik in deinem Tech hast?

LG
Jan


----------



## Auslogge 89 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Zum Thema UVC: Die Lampe tötet die Algen ab, die aufgrund zu vieler Nährstoffe entstehen, behebt also nur die Auswirkung und nicht die Ursache.

(Und ganz nebenbei tötet die auch alles an nützlichen Bakterien, etc., was damit angeleuchtet wird.)


Meiner Meinung nach völlig unnütz (außer im Seewasserbereich)!


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Andreas,

aha....sehr interessant das auch die Bakterien abgetötet werden!

Dann ist das ja schon fast kontraproduktiv!

Wenn der Filter also groß genug ist und es schafft alle Schadstoffe durch Bakterien umzuwandeln bevor die Algen anfangen zu wachsen braucht man kein UVC. Und die bessere Lösung als dann UVC zu installieren währe es die Besiedelungsfläche der Bakterien zu vergrößern, richtig?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hab mir grad mal die Pumpe für meinen Bachlauf angeschaut.
Auf der Pumpe, die im Teich liegt ist nicht mehr viel drauf zu erkennen, jedoch habe ich ein Baugleiches neues Model im Keller liegen.

Es ist eine Oase Springbrunnenpumpe
280 Watt 
600Liter/Minute

Ganz schöner Stromfresser......

Gibt es heutzutage Pumpen, die eine ähnlich große Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch haben?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Grad mal selbst geschaut....
http://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-teichpumpe/oase-aquamax-eco-classic-11500

Fast identische Förderleistung, jedoch mit kleinerer Wassersäule angegeben.
100 Watt

Aber bis ich die 300€ Anschaffungspreis wieder raus habe, wird es lange dauern.
Also, solange meine läuft und die Ersatzpumpe im Keller lohnt es wohl nicht eine neue Anzuschaffen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## lollo (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Jan1983 schrieb:


> aha....sehr interessant das auch die Bakterien abgetötet werden!


Hallo,

Bakterien sind Substrat gebunden, und schwimmen nicht im Teich, und somit werden diese auch von der UVC nicht abgetötet


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

erstmal gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen technischem und Pflanzenfilter.
Der Technische Filter hat wirklich nur einen Vorfilter und dahinter Helix als Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche.

Der Pflanzenfilter sollte auch einen Vorfilter haben und dahinter liegen Tonnen an Kies als Bakterienbesiedlungfläche.

Ein Technicher Filter ist nur Kompakter in seiner Bauart. 

Es kann ja jeder der Koiteichler schreiben, wenn es nicht so ist. 

Die UVC Lampe wird manchmal eingesetzt um Krankheitserreger aus dem Teich abzutöten.

Ob Du die Lampe in dem Fall dann in den Vorfilter des technischen Filters steckst oder in den Vorfilter vom Pflanzenfilter ist ja von der Sache her egal.

Mein Tipp nochmal, geh auf den Baumarkt, kauf Dir 1x Rohr DN110 dann,  1x 45 Grad Winkel DN110, dann ein DN 110 T-Stück zur Entlüftung. 
Wenn Du einen Blubberstein im Teich hast >20 Watt, sonsst kleinere Rohre kaufen, reicht der ja zum testen.

Dann steckste die Rohre zusammen, machst den Blubberstein unten dran und hälst das ganze ins Wasser. 

Nachdem Du dann Deinen 1. Luftheber mit evtl. Kosten von 10 Euro zusammengebaut und getestet hast, wirst Du anders über die Pumpen denken.

Wenns Dir nicht gefällt bringste die Rohre zurück, "Weil Du Dich vermessen hast".

Dann hat der Test nix gekostet und Arbeit war es nur die 3 Rohre zusammenzustecken.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

@Lollo: Also sind sämtliche Bakterienarten, die es im Wasser gibt, niemals im Freiwasser zu finden? Das wäre mir jetzt aber neu. Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren und lasse mich gern belehren 


Da guck ich mal nach oben in Thomas' Beitrag: Wie sollte eine UVC-Lampe denn dann auch nebenbei noch Krankheitserreger abtöten können?


----------



## lollo (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Andreas,

was meinst du wohl, warum es in der Filterkette einen biologischen Teil gibt, der eine große Besiedlungsfläche haben soll. (Beispiel __ Hel-X)

Bakterien sitzen überall, der Biofilm, das glitschige, das du fühlst, das sind Bakterien.
Nur tote Bakterien schwimmen im Wasser.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Lollo,

die Frage ist, ob man zwanghaft alles töten muß?

Bakterien sitzen z.B. auch im Kies und gar Lustige schwimmen im Teich. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass auf dem Substrat keine Bakterien leben, jedoch eben nicht nur dort. Naja, darum gehts hier eigentlich gar nicht, also lassen wir das Thema doch jetzt fallen, ok!?


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



> Hi Jan,
> 
> erstmal gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen technischem und Pflanzenfilter.
> Der Technische Filter hat wirklich nur einen Vorfilter und dahinter Helix als Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
hab ich verstanden! Das leuchtet ein!
Der Vorfilter ließe sich auch mit dem Luftheber kombinieren?
Wie sieht es mit Bodebablauf und Skimmer aus? Ließe sich da auch was basteln?



> Mein Tipp nochmal, geh auf den Baumarkt, kauf Dir 1x Rohr DN110 dann, 1x 45 Grad Winkel DN110, dann ein DN 110 T-Stück zur Entlüftung.
> Wenn Du einen Blubberstein im Teich hast >20 Watt, sonsst kleinere Rohre kaufen, reicht der ja zum testen.


Also die Technik begeistert mich so schon, das brauchst du mir nicht mehr schmackhaft zu machen.
Egal ob nun Tonnenfilter oder Pflanzenfilter son Luftheber würde ich schon gerne einsetzen.
Zum Schlammsaugen kann ich mir aber wahrscheinlich einen sauger aus der Familie ausleihen, die haben nen Schwimmteich.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Los Jan. dann mach... von der Pumpe hängt viel ab....   Step 1 Pumpe testen und erst dann Vorfilter.... 

Nicht alles auf einmal...

Wirklich erstmal die 10 Euro  Pumpe und die Leistung testen... Und dann gehts weiter.

Ist halt keine 280Watt Bachlaufpumpe und das muß man glaube ich erst sehen und verstehen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Äähmmmm Thomas,
was meinst du jetzt?

Den Luftheber als Bachlaufpumpe einsetzen?
Das geht doch nicht wegen der Fürderhöhe,oder?

Im Teich wollte ich ja dieses Jahr garnichts mehr machen.
Außenrum habe ich erstmal noch genug zu tun.....

MFG
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan, probier es wirklich wirklich aus. 

Dein Bachlauf geht nicht damit. Aber aus welchem Grund solltest Du 280 Watt die Stunde verpusten?

30n Watt und der Teich funzt. 300 Watt werden zugeschalten, wenn man es romantisch mit der Süßen plätschern hören will.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> 300 Watt werden zugeschalten, wenn man es romantisch mit der Süßen plätschern hören will.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Thomas



Thomas 
wenn ich die " Süße " wäre, würde ich auch Strom sparen wollen !!


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ihr seit alle eingeladen zum Strom sparen


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

... mensch,geht das hier schnell bei euch, mit den neuen Beiträgen...


> Hallo Lotta,
> 
> Danke!
> Du schreibst du bist Naturteichliebhaber mit wenigen Kois.....bedeutet du betreibst deinen Teich mit Pflanzenfilter?
> ...


Jan, du fragtest nach meiner Filterung ... Sie besteht aus :einer Oase Pumpe(leider nur 3600l /h )
* defekter Link entfernt *
einem Druckfilter (so was in der Art: * defekter Link entfernt * ), als Vorfilter.
UVC Durchlauffilter http://www.kois.de/TMC-Pro-Clear-55-Watt-UVC-Klaerer :  hatte ich nur im Frühjahr, mal für 2 Wochen , wärend der Schwebealgenzeit laufen.
Dann habe ich mir vor ca 2 Monaten einen Tonnenfilter gebaut :
210 Liter Tonne , darin 2 Filtermatten mit 10 PPI , 2x 20PPI 3x30PPI plus 4 x "VLCVF" Filtervlies: in der Art.:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-x-Filtervl..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item3f285e2482
( die UVC wird dann, nach dem Druckfilter und vor der Tonne geschaltet wenn nötig, 
um die abgetöteten Algen, auch aus dem Systhem zu entfernen)
danach läuft das, so gefilterte Wasser, durch den Überlauf, über einen kleinen Wasserfall,
( in den Bach /Pflanzenfilter)
 da wird durch einen ca. 5m langen und 50cm bis 1m breiten Bach, mit dichetem Planzenbewuchs, 
weiter gefiltert , bevor das Wasser wieder in den Teich läuf.
Ich habe optimale Wasserwerte und schönes kristallklares Wasser.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte deine Frage ein wenig beantworten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

Vorfilter ist ein sehr spannendes Thema... Ich habe am wartungsfreien Pflanzenfilter gearbeitet oder sagen wir lieber rumgetüftelt. 

Ich hatte 1 x 30 Watt Kompressor und 3 Luftheber. 
Luftheber 1: Hauptluftheber für den Teich

Die anderen beiden habe ich bei Bedarf durch öffnen des Luftventils zugeschalten. 
Luftheber 2: Bodenreinigung für den Pflanzenfilter
Luftheber 3: Vorfliterreinigung -> Kompostpumpe

An den einen Kompressor lassen sich beliebig viele weitere Pumpen anschließen.
z.B. Strömungspumpen, die bei Bedarf mal gesammelten Schnodder aus den Ecken pusten. 

Da man viele der Pumpen nicht unbedingt ständig braucht, schaltet man die einfach durch öffnen des entsprechenden Luftventils zu. 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich Bilder von Deinem 1. Luftheber zu sehen. 

@Jo, Wenn Du meine Süße wärst... ach ja... Wäre die Frage, ob Stromsparen wichtiger ist als einen romantisch dahinplätschernder Bachlauf? 300 Watt wären auf jeden Fall OK 
Meine Süße wird nächste Woche 4 Jahre und ich bin gerade dabei meinen Kleingarten in einen Kinderspielplatz zu verwandeln. Nur der Rasen zuckt sich noch nicht... 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



lotta schrieb:


> ... mensch,geht das hier schnell bei euch, mit den neuen Beiträgen...
> 
> Jan, du fragtest nach meiner Filterung ... Sie besteht aus :einer Oase Pumpe(leider nur 3600l /h )
> * defekter Link entfernt *
> ...



Hallo Sabine und DANKE!

Ich möchte auch so schönes klares Wasser haben.......NEID 

Hab mir gerade deinen Bericht durchgelesen von der Teicherhöhung. 
Respekt dazu! Hast ja ordentlich was auf die Beine gestellt!

Sieht echt sehr schön natürlich aus dein Teich.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> Vorfilter ist ein sehr spannendes Thema... Ich habe am wartungsfreien Pflanzenfilter gearbeitet oder sagen wir lieber rumgetüftelt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas und auch an dich Danke,

Frage......du schreibst Hauptlufheber für den Teich. Der fördert also das Wasser durch den Vorfilter ind den Pflanzenfilter, richtig?

Du hast also an einem Kompressor mehrere Luftheber angeschlossen.
Wie hast du die Schläuche verlegt? Am Boden quer durch den Teich?

Bilder von meinem ersten Luftheber wirst du bestimmt irgendwann sehen, jedoch habe ich um den Teich herum zur Zeit noch genug anderes zu tun. Musst dich also noch etwas gedulden. Ich merke schon du bist ein riesen Fan dieser Technik 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo,

so nu muss ich erstmal meinen Frust loswerden 

Heute war definitiv kein guter Teichbautag

Wollte heute die Treppe von meinem Bachlauf neu anlegen.

Hat aber alles nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe bzw. wollte es wieder so herrichten wie es vorher war. (Siehe Bild 1)

Jedoch ist vorher schon eine Granitplatte gebrochen gewesen und heute ist noch eine kaputt gegangen:evil

Außerdem bin ich mit der Höhe nicht hingekommen. Vorher war zwischen den Platten Beton, ich wollte sie aber lediglich übereinander legen, dahinter mit Kies auffüllen und die Ränder außen mit Beton auffüllen und in den frischen Beton dann Kiesel drücken.

Ohne Beton zwischen den Platten ist die Höhe aber zu niedrig.

Nun muss ich versuchen mir neue Platten zu besorgen. Wird nicht einfach.....

Wie würdet ihr es machen? Die Platten mit Beton mauern?

Heute war alles blöd

Gruß
Jan


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hei Jan,
 Danke für dein Lob, das tut gut
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du deine Pläne wunschgemäß umsetzen kannst.
Lass dir Zeit, das wird schon...(und dann kommt auch das klare Wasser).
Ich freue mich, weiterhin von deinen Aktivitäten zu lesen, finde ich echt spannend.
liebe Grüße Bine
P.S. ich habe gerade von deinem heutigen Desaster gelesen...
tut mir echt leid.
Ich würde mit Trasszement (3xSand 1x Trasszement) mauern.


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ups Bilder vergessen.....

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind die Bilder wie es mal war.

Bei den anderen Bildern fehlt jetzt noch die letzte Platte obendrauf.


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Jan, 
warum hast du das denn alles rausgerissen, war doch nicht so hässlich?


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hey,

nee fands auch nicht hässlich, sonst hätte ich ja nicht versucht wieder so aufzubauen.

Aber wie man am ersten Bild gut erkennen kann war es total durchwuchert, vorwiegend mit Giersch. Und wer schonmal mit Giersch Probleme hatte, weiß wie schwer es ist ihn loszuwerden.

Der Unterbau war total durchwurzelt. Zwischen den Stufen ist es durchgewachsen und in den Rändern sowieso.

Deswegen alles raus und neu aufbauen. Eine Platte war schon vorher gerissen, das habe ich aber erst beim abbauen bemerkt.

Naja mal schauen......

Sch...... Tag halt 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen Jan,
 es gibt immer wieder Rückschritte, bei so einem gigantischen Projekt.
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und Energie, das wird schon


----------



## Jan1983 (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Danke Sabine,

so ein Tag nervt natürlich, aber wenn ich jetzt schon aufgeben würde wäre es ja traurig.....

Da kommen bestimmt noch ganz andere Tage.......mit ganz anderen Problemen......

LG
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

ich habe wie jeder Teichler ordentlich mit 400 Watt den Teich betrieben. Das hat mich auf der Stromrechnung angeko...

Hier im Forum sind wir auf den Luftheber gekommen. Da ich das nicht geglaubt habe, das so ein bissel Luft von einem Kompresor soviel Wasser förden kann ging die Matscherei in der Regentonne los. 

Danach habe ich den Teich umgebaut und auf eine Leistungsstärkere 30 Watt Pumpe umgestellt. 

Was ich schon viele Jahre Vorhabe, den Luftheber an ein Windrad anzuschließen. 
Da in meinem jetzigen Teich 5 Watt ausreichen werden muß das Windrad nicht allzugroß sein...

Das schöne daran ist, Du hast keine dicken Schläuche (ala Gartenschlauch) sondern nur dünne Luftschläuche und die kann man immer gut verstecken. 

Ja, ich hatte die verschiedenen Lufthebe an einem Kompressor, aber höchstens 2 gleichzeitig betrieben. 
In alle Regel lief nauch das Hauptmammut und wenn ich mir dachte, den Filterboden mal reinigen zu müssen, habe ich da Luft draufgegeben.

Übrigens habe ich andersherum gepumpt und zwar aus dem Filter in den Teich. Das schien mir Tiefreundlicher, als die in den Vorfilter zu pusten. 

An einer anderen Stelle hatte ich den Überlauf Teich-> Filter mittels Rohr. Der Überlauf war ersmal der Skimmer und bei Bedarf habe ich dort ein Rohr draufgesteckt, welches mir den Schnodder vom Boden geholt hat.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Thomas,



> Das schöne daran ist, Du hast keine dicken Schläuche (ala Gartenschlauch) sondern nur dünne Luftschläuche und die kann man immer gut verstecken.



Im Winter bleiben diese sicherlich drinn. Der Frost kann ihnen nichts anhaben?
Die Pumpe(Kompressor) Hast du im Winter sicherlich nicht weiterbetrieben und den Kompressor eingelagert, oder?

Gruß
Jan

Übrigens habe ich heute einen Hailea Aco Luftkompressor mit 22 Watt in der Firma gefunden. Da leiße sich doch fürn Anfang ein bißchen mit spielen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

ich hab alles drin gelassen, was aber sicher nicht gut ist für die Länglebigkeit der Schläuche. 
Kondenswasser, Frost...

Wenn Du den Kompressor in der Garage oder Geräteschuppen unterbringen könntest ist das optimal und Du hörst den nicht auf der Terasse.

Im Winter kannst Du probieren, den Filter mit halber Kraft durchlaufen zu lassen. 
Oder Du machst einfach Sprudelsteine an ein paar Luftschläuche und legst sie als Eisfreihalter an flache Stellen im Wasser. 

Du siehst, 1 Kompressor und alles erledigt im Teich. 

Bei dem 22 Watt Kompressor würde ich etwas dünnere Rohre nehmen 75 oder 50ger.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



> Wenn Du den Kompressor in der Garage oder Geräteschuppen unterbringen könntest ist das optimal und Du hörst den nicht auf der Terasse.



Hallo Thomas,

ja die Möglichkeit habe ich, müsste lediglich etwas Pflaster hochnehmen um die Schläuche sauber und versteckt verlegen zu können, aber das ist nicht das Problem.

Habbe mir heute zwei Granitplatten für die Bachlauftreppe bestellt, dann kann es dort weitergehen.

Zudem habe ich mich umgesehen nach günstigen Kieselsteinen für den Bachlauf und um den Teich herum.

24€/Tonne ist ein guter Preis denke ich. Da hatte ich mit mehr gerechnet. 

Meint ihr ich sollte den Bachlauf komplett mit Kieselsteinen befüllen, oder besser unten eine Schicht Kies/Sand rein? Beim Auslass ist ja ein recht tiefes Becken ca 40 cm tief und ansonsten Ist der Bachlauf ca 30 cm tief. Da passt schon ne Menge rein. Ich rechne mit 1-2 Tonnen.

Bei der Körnung bin ich auch noch unsicher das eine waren glaube ich 6-15mm und das andere 15-35mm

Bei dem feinen habe ich die Bedenken das es weggespült wird.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## lotta (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan, 
willst du denn den kompletten Bachlauf mir Sand/ Kies auffüllen?
Da sollen ja aber sicher auch noch Pflanzen rein und vor allem *Wasser*?
Ich habe nur am Grund eine (einige cm dünne) Schicht Sand und Kies, damit die Pflanzen wurzeln können...
das wird dir das Wasser nicht auswaschen denke ich , wenn du noch gut 20 cm Wasser drüber hast.(zumindest bewegt sich bei mir da kein Körnchen)
Ich habe vor dem Einlauf in den Teich, bei meinem Bachlauf, auch ein tieferes Becken, 
da soll bei mir ja auch Wasser drin stehen und durchlaufen. 
Ich würde den Bachlauf nicht allzu voll mit Sand oder Kies füllen.(nur meine Meinung)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Jan,

Ich bin immer zur Kiesgrube gefahren und habe alles vollgeladen und was in die Kaffekasse gegeben. 

Mal ne alte Geschichte, wie das bei mir ablief (3 Tage für 1 Tonne Kies) 

"Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin seit 3 Tagen damit beschäftigt Kies zu holen.

Freitag: zeitig Feierabend gemacht ->Hänger dran 15:00 an der Kiesgrube -> zu.
Sonnabend: wenn viel los ist machen die auch Sonnabends auf. Aber nicht diesen Sonnabend, wenn ich mit dem Hänger davor stehe.
Heute: Früh gleich los-> Kiesgrube offen-> Kies in Hänger und Auto-> ab nach Hause-> Hängerreifen geplatzt, Natürlich an der unmöglichsten Stelle, an der Ampel.
Hänger auf Felge noch ein wenig durch die Gegend gezerrt -> Kies aus Auto nach Hause-> Kiestouren um den sch... Hänger zu entladen -> Sehr hilfsbereiten jungen Mann getroffen, der mir beim Reifenwechsel geholfen hat. (Hätte den sonst anschleppen lassen müssen) . Soweit alles prima-> Ich geh dann mal fix nen Reifen kaufen-> Sondergröße hat keiner auf Lager -> Alle Städte und Gemeinden durch, bis ich einen Geheimtipp bekam -> Reifen bekommen->Zurückgefahren-> Oh schreck, der sch... Hänger ist weg-> Nein, mein Helfer hat sich den schon in die Garage gezogen und zerlegt-> Reifen draufgezogen-> Der ganze Tag im Ar... wegen 1,x Tonnen Kies .

Ich habe noch nie so einen hilfsbereiten jungen Hobbyautoschrauber getroffen. Ich bin ihm unendlich dankbar, für die Hilfe. Ansonsten hätte ich den Hänger wirklich in die Werkstatt abschleppen lassen müssen, oder noch einen Hänger organisieren... "

Der Hänger und das Auto haben aber alle anderen Touren tapfer durchgehalten. Nur diese Eine, da ging alles schief.

Wenn Du es für 24 Euro geliefert bekommst, ist der Preis wirklich Top. Meist ist der Kies nicht das teure, sondern die Anlieferung. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Sabine,

ja du hast Recht zuviel darf da auch nicht rein, aber in der Mitte muss schon einiges rein, zumindest so hoch bis zu den an den Seiten angelegten Pflanzbereichen.

Mein Bachlauf besteht auch im Prinzip aus zwei Becken mit einer Staustufe dazwischen.

Ich werde es wohl so machen.....
in die Mitte kommen größere Kieselsteine(15-35mm) und ein paar von den ganz großen Feldsteinen darunter evt. eine Schicht Kies.
In die Pflanzbereiche erst eine Schicht Kies und dann die feineren(6-15mm) Kieselsteine drüber.

LG
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Thomas,

schöne Geschichte....zumindest liest sie sich gut, aber du warst bestimmt bedient 

der Preis von 24€/Tonne bezog sich auf Kieselsteine ohne Anlieferung. Aber die Steine schütten sie mir auf den Hänger und dann kann ich die zu Hause direkt in die Schubkarre schaufeln und nach hinten fahren. Liefern lassen wäre also auch nicht weniger arbeit für mich, zumal es gleich bei mir um die Ecke ist.

Was Kies kostet weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich habe hier auch im Dorf nen Kieswerk. Wird also auch nicht die Welt sein.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es vor oder Nachteile bringt im Bachlauf in der Mitte als unterste Schicht Kies zu machen und erst darüber die Kieselsteine?


Und ob ganz gewöhnlicher Verlegekies als Substrat im Pflanzbereich des Bachlaufes ausreichend ist???

LG
Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Ach ja......
morgen gibt es wohl Bilder von meinem ersten provisorischen Luftheberversuch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

ja, ich habe die Tage verflucht. 1. weil ich das Wochenende verplant hatte mit Sandwaschen Pflanzenfilter bauen und 2. weil mir 1 ganzer Arbeitstag mit dem Hänger draufgegangen ist. 

Bei mir ham se den Hänger auch immer mit dem Radlader beladen. Ich wollte das immer mal fotografieren, weil das so spektakulär aussah, der Kleine Hänger und das Ungetüm von Radlader, welches den Kies da reinmacht. Nachdem das Nummernschild vom Anhänger am Boden angekommen ist, habe ich dann den Kofferraum so voll geladen, das der Hänger wieder genug Bodenfreiheit hatte. 

Das hat gut geklappt und die zulässige Zuladung und Anhängelast wurde auch nicht überschritten 

Hast den Lufti schon mal laufen lassen? Geil oder?

Mir dem Kies im Bach habe ich eigentlich nicht viel Brühe gemacht. es war der mittlere von den 3 Sorten, die es gab. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr die Größe...


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hallo Thomas,

Wenn ich drann denke, werde ich dann mal ein Foto beim beladen machen ;-)

Ich muss zugeben bis vor kurzem war für mich Sand=Sand.
Das Kies einfach nur ne gröbere Körnung ist weiß ich auch erst seit kurzem....
Da musste ich mich bis kurzem auch nicht beschäftigen.
Habe von einem bekannten jetzt Kies bekommen zum stellenweise ausbessern der Wege im Garten. Da ist halt alles bei von feinen Körnchen  bis Mini steinchen.

Also wenn Kies im mittleren Teil des bachlaufes keine Vorteile bringt, werde ich dort ausschließlich Kieselsteine reinschütten. Außer natürlich im pflanzenbereich.

Du hast den Kies vorher gewaschen? Wie das?
Muss ich die Kieselsteine auch vorher waschen? Währe doch eigentlich kein Problem wenn sich der feine Sand der dich noch an den steinchen befindet im Becken unten absetzt, oder?

Wie gesagt Bilder und Bericht vom Luftgewehr gibt's morgen ;-)
Aber ich kann schonmal sagen, es funktioniert

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

ja, mach mal Bilder. 
Achte immer auf die zulässige Zuladung und Anhängelast. 

Gewaschen hab ich den, weil ganz ganz feine Partikel da rumfliegen. Wenn Du es vom Kieswerk holst ist da Zement als Staubschicht drin. Es war mir einfach lieber. 
Ich hab den Kies in eine mit Wasser gefüllte Mörtelkiste gegeben kurz durchgerührt und in den Teich gekippt. 
Da war so viel Dreck und vorallem feiner Stau drin, dass ich 3 mal Kies ins Wasser gemacht habe und dann Ausgekippt, weil richtig richtig dreckig das Wasser und eine dicke Bodenschicht mit Staub.
Das setzt sich sicher irgendwo ab und ob es wirklich wichtig ist es so zu machen, weiß ich auch nicht.

Wo siehhst Du den Unterschied zwischen Kies und Kieselsteinen? 
Ich weiß nicht wie Du das meinst.

Freut mich, das dass Luftgewehr funktioniert und wir Dir nen guten Tipp geben konnten. 

Das Schlimme kommt ja noch. 

Das ist 1. Das Luftgewehr optimieren zur Maschinenpistole
Das ist noch einfach
Das 2. ist einen Vorfilter für den Pflanzenfilter konstruieren.
Das ist ein ganz schweres Thema, weil viele Vorfilter aufgrund der Förderhöhe =0 ausscheiden.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



> Wo siehhst Du den Unterschied zwischen Kies und Kieselsteinen?
> Ich weiß nicht wie Du das meinst.



Hallo Thomas,

was du scheinbar als Kies bezeichnest das nenne ich Kieselsteine, wie es ausschaut:?

Mal eben googeln......

Definition von Kies laut wikipedia
*Kies (G/Gr) 	Korngröße
Grobkies (gG/CGr) 	20,0–63,0 mm
Mittelkies (mG/MGr) 	6,3–20,0 mm
Feinkies (fG/FGr) 	2,0–6,3 mm*

Ich würde für die Bereiche um den Teich herum und der tieferen Mitte des Bachlaufes den Grobkies nehmen. In den Pflanzbereichen den Mittelkies, falls ihr mir sagt das dieser als Pflanzsubstrat ok ist.

Der Vorbesitzer hatte in den Pflanzbereichen vorher feineren Sand.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jan1983 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

So, nun die versprochenen Bilder vom Luftheberversuch.

Hatte nur mein Handy dabei, deswegen die schlechte Quali, sorry.

Es hat funktioniert, jedoch bin ich mir mit dem 45° Winkel unsicher.

Wenn ich das Rohr senkrecht gerade nach unten halte, kommt aus beiden Öffnungen Wasser/Luft Gemisch raus. Ich muss das Rohr also schräg halten.

Ein 90° Grad Winkel wäre wohl otimaler.

LG
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



genau Jan, 90 Grad sind optimaler. 
Wie Du siehst, klappt es schon bei geringer Förderhöhe. 
Nur ein 90 Grad Winkel kannst Du auch mal probieren, damit kann man eine Strömung erzeugen.

Da das nur ein Versuch ist brauchst Du den nicht weiter optimieren. 
Aus meiner Sicht gibt es 2 optimale Varianten für den Luftheber.
1. Der tschechische Luftheber, bei dem wird die Luft unten am Rohr seitlich eingeblasen
oder
2. unten am Rohr einen Trichter dran und dann mit etwas Abstand eine große Belüfterplatte. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Jan1983 (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*



> Wie Du siehst, klappt es schon bei geringer Förderhöhe.



Ist die Fördermenge denn größer bei größerer Förderhöhe(unter dem Wasserspiegel), Thomas?

Macht es einen Unterschied ob drei kleine Sprudelsteine oder einen Großen?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Rettung eines Gartenteiches......*

Hi Jan,

es macht einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob Du bei 2 Metern einbläßt oder bei 20 cm.

Die Luftblasen beschleunigen auf dem Weg nach oben. 

Grüße 

Thomas

PS: Probier ruhig weiter, es freut mich sehr, dass Du dafür offen bist. 
Wichtig ist, dass Du den richtigen Weg für Dich findest.


----------

